# Pink spotting on 7 DPO?



## rustyswife828

So I'm feeling very fatigue, cramps and headache..

Just went to the loo and seen this!

Hoping its implantation bleeding!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 80


----------



## Princesa7

Hope you get that BFP!!!!!

I've never had implantation bleeding but I always hope I do this time around lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Oh im so jealous!! I really hope you get your bfp when will you test?


----------



## rustyswife828

Thank you!!! I hope so too! 

Just weird cause implantation happens around this time..

The 19th can't hurry up!!


----------



## rustyswife828

wannanewbaby said:


> Oh im so jealous!! I really hope you get your bfp when will you test?

Aww! Gosh I'm hoping it is! Never seen anything like this especially at 7 DPO!

I'll be testing around the 19th.. That's when :witch: is suppose to come!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I know i would be testing at 10dpo your stronger than me and your chart looks great!!


----------



## rustyswife828

Is it possible to get a :bfp: on 10 DPO? If so, I'll be testing!!

Thank you! Does the temps look like they'll be staying over coverline? Gosh I hope!!!


----------



## toffee87

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Polkadotpea

rustyswife828 said:


> Is it possible to get a :bfp: on 10 DPO? If so, I'll be testing!!
> 
> Thank you! Does the temps look like they'll be staying over coverline? Gosh I hope!!!

7dpo pink spotting is a fab symptom!!:happydance:

Once implantation occurs, and HCG levels rise about 3 days later you may get a faint positive test :thumbup:

I'm 5dpo today, got lots of cramps and twinges and pinching this eve, fingers crossed for both of us! :flower:
Xx


----------



## wannanewbaby

I have seen tons of girls get bfps then but if you get a bfn dont let it bring you down could just be a little early


----------



## rustyswife828

Ok girls! UPDATE:

My doctors nurse called me and said my progesterone levels were low and the doctor wanted me on clomid. I stated to the nurse that I chart and my chart detected ovulation..

So if I start my period I have to have surgery and possible be put on clomid..

Is it possible to not ovulate and temp rises?


----------



## Jrepp

rustyswife828 said:


> Is it possible to get a :bfp: on 10 DPO? If so, I'll be testing!!
> 
> Thank you! Does the temps look like they'll be staying over coverline? Gosh I hope!!!

Last month I got a positive on. 10 dpo, which was 4 days after temp rise. Didn't get implantation spotting though.



rustyswife828 said:


> Ok girls! UPDATE:
> 
> My doctors nurse called me and said my progesterone levels were low and the doctor wanted me on clomid. I stated to the nurse that I chart and my chart detected ovulation..
> 
> So if I start my period I have to have surgery and possible be put on clomid..
> 
> Is it possible to not ovulate and temp rises?

Unless you are I'll I don't think your temp rise was a fluke. It happens because of progesterone rising in the body. Why do you need surgery?


----------



## rustyswife828

Jrepp said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> Is it possible to get a :bfp: on 10 DPO? If so, I'll be testing!!
> 
> Thank you! Does the temps look like they'll be staying over coverline? Gosh I hope!!!
> 
> Last month I got a positive on. 10 dpo, which was 4 days after temp rise. Didn't get implantation spotting though.
> 
> 
> 
> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls! UPDATE:
> 
> My doctors nurse called me and said my progesterone levels were low and the doctor wanted me on clomid. I stated to the nurse that I chart and my chart detected ovulation..
> 
> So if I start my period I have to have surgery and possible be put on clomid..
> 
> Is it possible to not ovulate and temp rises?Click to expand...
> 
> Unless you are I'll I don't think your temp rise was a fluke. It happens because of progesterone rising in the body. Why do you need surgery?Click to expand...

Yeah that's what I told my nurse and she talked to my doctor and the doctor told her if i am ovulating to keep doing what I'm doing. I'm charting and using the clearblue fertility monitor. So this cycle I ovulated on CD 20. My temps are way above coverline so I've got to be ovulating. 

They're doing a procedure to cut incisions in my abdomen and put a microscope to see if any of my organs are causing infertility. I'm really praying I'm pregnant this month cause I don't want to have surgery :nope:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Polkadotpea said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> Is it possible to get a :bfp: on 10 DPO? If so, I'll be testing!!
> 
> Thank you! Does the temps look like they'll be staying over coverline? Gosh I hope!!!
> 
> 7dpo pink spotting is a fab symptom!!:happydance:
> 
> Once implantation occurs, and HCG levels rise about 3 days later you may get a faint positive test :thumbup:
> 
> I'm 5dpo today, got lots of cramps and twinges and pinching this eve, fingers crossed for both of us! :flower:
> XxClick to expand...

I"m sooo right there with ya to the T. I just started feeling achey like af is coming with a niggly pulling feeling. I"m feeling Very hopeful.. Fingers crossed for All of Us.. I may sneak and test this Saturday :)

Rustyswife.. Congratulations.. I see a flashing bfp coming Your way!! IB definately.. When are you going to test?


----------



## mrspat

Rustyswife.... Do you mind me asking how long you've been TTC? I wasn't sure how long until they check a persons progesterone


----------



## rustyswife828

Polkadotpea said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> Is it possible to get a :bfp: on 10 DPO? If so, I'll be testing!!
> 
> Thank you! Does the temps look like they'll be staying over coverline? Gosh I hope!!!
> 
> 7dpo pink spotting is a fab symptom!!:happydance:
> 
> Once implantation occurs, and HCG levels rise about 3 days later you may get a faint positive test :thumbup:
> 
> I'm 5dpo today, got lots of cramps and twinges and pinching this eve, fingers crossed for both of us! :flower:
> XxClick to expand...

Yay!! I maybe testing in a few days then!! 

So nervous and excited at the same time :happydance:

Hope we both get our :bfp:'s finally!!! :dust:


----------



## rustyswife828

wannanewbaby said:


> I have seen tons of girls get bfps then but if you get a bfn dont let it bring you down could just be a little early

I'll be testing at 10 DPO then and I'll be using FRER!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I cant wait!!! If there saying your progesterone is low if you do get bfp call doc the may want ou on a supplement for it so you dont miscarry just be to on safe side i swear i have such a strong feeling you will be seeing 2 lines!!


----------



## rustyswife828

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Polkadotpea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> Is it possible to get a :bfp: on 10 DPO? If so, I'll be testing!!
> 
> Thank you! Does the temps look like they'll be staying over coverline? Gosh I hope!!!
> 
> 7dpo pink spotting is a fab symptom!!:happydance:
> 
> Once implantation occurs, and HCG levels rise about 3 days later you may get a faint positive test :thumbup:
> 
> I'm 5dpo today, got lots of cramps and twinges and pinching this eve, fingers crossed for both of us! :flower:
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> I"m sooo right there with ya to the T. I just started feeling achey like af is coming with a niggly pulling feeling. I"m feeling Very hopeful.. Fingers crossed for All of Us.. I may sneak and test this Saturday :)
> 
> Rustyswife.. Congratulations.. I see a flashing bfp coming Your way!! IB definately.. When are you going to test?Click to expand...

Yay! I've got that feeling also! A pulling sensation around my left on my stomach..

I'll be testing on the 18th.. I may test in a couple of days!! Don't think I can wait that long! :haha:


----------



## rustyswife828

mrspat said:


> Rustyswife.... Do you mind me asking how long you've been TTC? I wasn't sure how long until they check a persons progesterone

We've been trying off and on for 3 years. So that's why the doctor wanted to test everything


----------



## rustyswife828

wannanewbaby said:


> I cant wait!!! If there saying your progesterone is low if you do get bfp call doc the may want ou on a supplement for it so you dont miscarry just be to on safe side i swear i have such a strong feeling you will be seeing 2 lines!!

Well I think what it was they didn't take my blood after I ovulated cause progesterone rises after ovulation.. 

Cause due to my chart I am ovulating and my temps have been staying over coverline. 

Aww :hugs: I so hope so! I have a good feeling also! 8 DPO I've got fatigue, runny nose, acne, and pink spot on 7 DPO.. and pulling cramps..


----------



## wannanewbaby

That all sounds great im also 8 dpo had some weird sharp twinges and like poking feelings but no cramps also a horrible cold and lower backache several times a day got my fx for all!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

If you want ill test with you on thurs!!


----------



## rustyswife828

Yay!!! That sounds promising!! I'm also having the pulling cramps and mild cramps that come ago!

How about on Friday??? :hugs:


----------



## wannanewbaby

I can def try to wait till then im sure i can make it


----------



## rustyswife828

wannanewbaby said:


> I can def try to wait till then im sure i can make it

:haha: yeah I know! Thinking Friday or Saturday. Everybody's been telling me to wait until the 18th cause it'll be accurate!

Can't wait to see those two lines though!

BTW I'm having gas cramps on top of exhaustion. Not a good mixture and very irritable


----------



## Jrepp

Holding off is imho the hardest part of a tww!


----------



## Polkadotpea

rustyswife828 said:


> wannanewbaby said:
> 
> 
> I can def try to wait till then im sure i can make it
> 
> :haha: yeah I know! Thinking Friday or Saturday. Everybody's been telling me to wait until the 18th cause it'll be accurate!
> 
> Can't wait to see those two lines though!
> 
> BTW I'm having gas cramps on top of exhaustion. Not a good mixture and very irritableClick to expand...

I'm 6DPO today, have a dull ache, have had cramps on and off since last night and now have sharp pains right by my hip bones and centre of top of pubic bone area, and my famous cervix stabbing I get when I'm pregnant, like as if someone puts a giant needle up between your V and into your cervix! I've had it all 3 times when pregnant with my others. Had a stuffy nose since 3DPO and couldn't stop sneezing the other day, gone again now, also a very early sign in my other pregnancies, I had creamy CM After OV now it's clear and I keep feeling very wet and go to check if I've come on early but it's just CM and also have a dull low back ache that's doing my nut in! No implantation bleeding here, but I never had it with my others either! Fingers crossed for everyone :happydance:


----------



## Polkadotpea

Jrepp said:


> Holding off is imho the hardest part of a tww!

So true:haha:


----------



## Jrepp

Here is mine at 10DPO (first cycle after mc)

ATM: I left work early today (thank goodness for a nonstudent contact day. I'm about to take a nap, as I feel like I haven't slept all night. My fun parts were very wet earlier, and I was afraid to go see what it was. Finally couldn't hold it anymore, and it was just more watery CM. I'm so confused about the cm! It's been watery for about 4 days now. My cervix is almost out of reach, but if I bear down I can get to it. It is soft and definitely closed. My breasts are sensitive and my nipples look like they have been bruised. (I'd post a picture but that might be borderline porn) The little bumps are definitely more predominant as well. I have noticed a slight tugging in my pelvic area for a few days now, and whenever I have to pee my abdomen gets rock hard. I'm quite bloated and constipated as well. 

I had that one brown smudge in my panties at 8dpo, after having temp drops on 6dpo and 7dpo. I don't quite know how long after implantation, spotting happens as last month I didn't have any, and don't know 100% that it was implantation bleeding. Since then my temps have increased and are still way above coverline. I had read online that an hpt would become positive 4-5 days after implantation spotting so I'm thinking possibly Thursday. I don't know when AF will arrive post miscarriage, but ovufriend and fertility friend put me starting on either Friday or Saturday. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## rustyswife828

Yay!!! Oh my gosh!!! Such GREAT signs for all of us :dance:

Crossing my fingers and toes for all of us to get two lines! :bfp:

I'm on 8 DPO..

Symptoms:
Moodiness
Extreme fatigue
Irritable
Gas cramps
Cramps around hips
Acne breakouts
Panties feel wet
Feel fluid coming out

When is everybody testing??


----------



## wannanewbaby

I have alot of similar symptoms to several of you i have the dull ache and hip pain clear watery cm its usual creamy and white so thats very different tons of gas no sore breast which is strange they usually hurt right after o fx and babydust for all


----------



## Princesa7

rustyswife828 said:


> I'll be testing around the 19th.. That's when :witch: is suppose to come!

Yay!!!! Mine due on the 19th too plus its my b-day that day so I'm trying hard to wait til then to test lol


----------



## AniMo2202

Princesa7 said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> I'll be testing around the 19th.. That's when :witch: is suppose to come!
> 
> Yay!!!! Mine due on the 19th too plus its my b-day that day so I'm trying hard to wait til then to test lolClick to expand...

Ooh Princesa,it's my husband's birthday on the 19th as well!Obviously you must be an awesome person:hugs:

My AF is due the 18th - BOO! - would've loved to give my hubby a BFP for his birthday.I sure do hope that you get yours though,fingers and toes crossed for you!:thumbup:


----------



## Princesa7

AniMo2202 said:


> Princesa7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> I'll be testing around the 19th.. That's when :witch: is suppose to come!
> 
> Yay!!!! Mine due on the 19th too plus its my b-day that day so I'm trying hard to wait til then to test lolClick to expand...
> 
> Ooh Princesa,it's my husband's birthday on the 19th as well!Obviously you must be an awesome person:hugs:
> 
> My AF is due the 18th - BOO! - would've loved to give my hubby a BFP for his birthday.I sure do hope that you get yours though,fingers and toes crossed for you!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you!!:hugs: and you too!!

I'm hoping November gives us all BFP's!!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

How exciting hope theres b day positives galore!!!


----------



## rustyswife828

Plus Thanksgiving is coming up! That'll be perfect thing to be thankful for on top of everything else that God has blessed us with!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Def if i get my bfp it will be in my top 3 things im thankful for


----------



## rustyswife828

I know it would be! I already pictured it.. I'll probably faint if I see two lines!! :haha:

So if I think I had implantation bleeding on 7 DPO then by 14 DPO I should get an accurate answer!!! 

Wished these days would just float on by!!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

You would def get accurate ansewer by then and


----------



## wannanewbaby

Your temps still look great!! Sorry my phone had a glitch, i know what you meant about fainting my df knows if he hears a thud in bathroom then we got a bfp lol


----------



## rustyswife828

wannanewbaby said:


> Your temps still look great!! Sorry my phone had a glitch, i know what you meant about fainting my df knows if he hears a thud in bathroom then we got a bfp lol

Thank you! It's staying way above coverline! :dance:
Oh please God send me a miracle!!!!
Well my DH wants to be in there with me just incase I fall... :haha:

How many DPO are you now?


----------



## wannanewbaby

9 dpo im gonna test friday at 11 dpo got my bfp on 12 dpo with my loss sure i could have gotten it at 11 if i tried cause it wasnt real faint and showed up on digi with only 1 hour hold. God please send my rainbow!! Wish i had some more solid syptoms like you have i need to start temping so i can watch that mine stay up


----------



## Jrepp

Good luck ladies! I'm 11 dpo and still not sue I want to test lol


----------



## AniMo2202

I think I would definitely also faint if I ever got a BFP :) You ladies sound like you have some serious BFP's coming your way this month.We were 'trying' a little more this month,but BD'ed too much,too early in my cycle and I think I O'd later than usual.I'm now just waiting for AF to show up,and move on to the next cycle.But I'm definitely going to keep checking in on you girls!


----------



## rustyswife828

AniMo2202 said:


> I think I would definitely also faint if I ever got a BFP :) You ladies sound like you have some serious BFP's coming your way this month.We were 'trying' a little more this month,but BD'ed too much,too early in my cycle and I think I O'd later than usual.I'm now just waiting for AF to show up,and move on to the next cycle.But I'm definitely going to keep checking in on you girls!

I know!!! It's been so long! If we get two lines I'll be double checking.. :haha:

My temp went up really high this morning and I've got a stuffy & runny nose since yesterday.. I feel awful though! Hoping its two lines coming our way!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I couldn't wait 10 dpo and :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## wannanewbaby

I feel so blessed we have been trying since my loss 20 cycles ago I finally got my rainbow baby I am so hoping you all get you bfps I got fx sending tons of babydust


----------



## Polkadotpea

wannanewbaby said:


> I couldn't wait 10 dpo and :bfp:

CONGRATULATIONS!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!! :flower:

I'm 8DPO today and sat here debating which tests to buy and when to test!

Xx


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thank you so much I highly recommend frer I am def hoping this turns into a super lucky thread I'm def rooting for you rustyswife


----------



## Polkadotpea

wannanewbaby said:


> Thank you so much I highly recommend frer I am def hoping this turns into a super lucky thread I'm def rooting for you rustyswife

I'm debating between cb digis and FRER, probably just get a pack of both lol

Lots of good symptoms going on with us on this thread! Fingers crossed for everyone. :happydance:

When are you going to test rustyswife? I'm debating to test at 10 or 11DPO

I was unsure what to count as 1DPO. I had my first positive opk around late morning, and the same evening it started to fade and turned negative, so I think it was a short surge and I had strong ovulation pains that evening, so I was counting the following day as 1DPO as I'm sure I ov'd the same day as my positive opk, is that right??:wacko:

X


----------



## rustyswife828

wannanewbaby said:


> I couldn't wait 10 dpo and :bfp:

Oh my gosh!!!!!!!! :yipee:

I'm on 10 DPO also! I'm gonna wait about 4 more days!!!

I have a cold... So if I can wait :haha:

I'm sooooo excited and happy for you!!!! Stay on this thread cause I'll be updating too!!!


----------



## rustyswife828

Polkadotpea said:


> wannanewbaby said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much I highly recommend frer I am def hoping this turns into a super lucky thread I'm def rooting for you rustyswife
> 
> I'm debating between cb digis and FRER, probably just get a pack of both lol
> 
> Lots of good symptoms going on with us on this thread! Fingers crossed for everyone. :happydance:
> 
> When are you going to test rustyswife? I'm debating to test at 10 or 11DPO
> 
> I was unsure what to count as 1DPO. I had my first positive opk around late morning, and the same evening it started to fade and turned negative, so I think it was a short surge and I had strong ovulation pains that evening, so I was counting the following day as 1DPO as I'm sure I ov'd the same day as my positive opk, is that right??:wacko:
> 
> XClick to expand...

I'm on 10 DPO and seeing wannanewbaby get a :bfp: at 10 DPO makes me want to test at 11 DPO..but I'm gonna wait it out!!! It's killing me though I just want to have an accurate answer!

I'll be testing in 4 days!!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm not going anywhere got to know how you turn out just so you know I have had a cold for 2 or 3 days def a good sign!! For some reason I just know you will get a bfp!!


----------



## Polkadotpea

rustyswife828 said:


> Polkadotpea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannanewbaby said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much I highly recommend frer I am def hoping this turns into a super lucky thread I'm def rooting for you rustyswife
> 
> I'm debating between cb digis and FRER, probably just get a pack of both lol
> 
> Lots of good symptoms going on with us on this thread! Fingers crossed for everyone. :happydance:
> 
> When are you going to test rustyswife? I'm debating to test at 10 or 11DPO
> 
> I was unsure what to count as 1DPO. I had my first positive opk around late morning, and the same evening it started to fade and turned negative, so I think it was a short surge and I had strong ovulation pains that evening, so I was counting the following day as 1DPO as I'm sure I ov'd the same day as my positive opk, is that right??:wacko:
> 
> XClick to expand...
> 
> I'm on 10 DPO and seeing wannanewbaby get a :bfp: at 10 DPO makes me want to test at 11 DPO..but I'm gonna wait it out!!! It's killing me though I just want to have an accurate answer!
> 
> I'll be testing in 4 days!!!Click to expand...

I'm not that patient lol :dohh:

I've had a cold before my other BFPS, not a full blown cold but stuffy nose and slight sore throat. I've had a stuffy nose since 3DPO on this cycle.

Good luck x


----------



## rustyswife828

wannanewbaby said:


> I'm not going anywhere got to know how you turn out just so you know I have had a cold for 2 or 3 days def a good sign!! For some reason I just know you will get a bfp!!

Yay :hugs:

I'm soo soo happy for you! Did you faint? :haha:

Aww... Yeah I've heard a cold is a good sign and my temp went up today! My chart is looking like a triphasic chart!! Got my fingers and toes crossed!! :haha:


----------



## rustyswife828

Polkadotpea said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polkadotpea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannanewbaby said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much I highly recommend frer I am def hoping this turns into a super lucky thread I'm def rooting for you rustyswife
> 
> I'm debating between cb digis and FRER, probably just get a pack of both lol
> 
> Lots of good symptoms going on with us on this thread! Fingers crossed for everyone. :happydance:
> 
> When are you going to test rustyswife? I'm debating to test at 10 or 11DPO
> 
> I was unsure what to count as 1DPO. I had my first positive opk around late morning, and the same evening it started to fade and turned negative, so I think it was a short surge and I had strong ovulation pains that evening, so I was counting the following day as 1DPO as I'm sure I ov'd the same day as my positive opk, is that right??:wacko:
> 
> XClick to expand...
> 
> I'm on 10 DPO and seeing wannanewbaby get a :bfp: at 10 DPO makes me want to test at 11 DPO..but I'm gonna wait it out!!! It's killing me though I just want to have an accurate answer!
> 
> I'll be testing in 4 days!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not that patient lol :dohh:
> 
> I've had a cold before my other BFPS, not a full blown cold but stuffy nose and slight sore throat. I've had a stuffy nose since 3DPO on this cycle.
> 
> Good luck xClick to expand...

I'm not either! You can ask anybody that knows me I'm the most impatient person! I just don't want to get a false :bfn: so that's why I want to wait.. It's soo hard!

Yeah mines not a full blown cold. It's just stuffy and runny nose.. Cough here and there...


----------



## wannanewbaby

I almost did I cried like a little baby me and df just hugged and hugged he is thrilled!! We were so worried something was wrong grateful all is working now just praying it sticks I know I'm gonna be terrified of every little feeling and my cold is just like you describe runny nose scratchy throat and sneezing I had extreme thirst and sore lower back breast just got tender today and there barely sore


----------



## AniMo2202

Wow wannanewbaby,congratulations x1000 000!You have to share what you did this cycle that you think might have made the difference,any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I really dont know what did it we did start using preseed again and we bd everyother day before o and bd day after o but we have done that before i think the preseed helped i have always questioned my cm i do not get any ewcm and we havent used the preseed in over a year something just told me to try it again


----------



## Princesa7

wannanewbaby said:


> I couldn't wait 10 dpo and :bfp:

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Polkadotpea

rustyswife828 said:


> Polkadotpea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polkadotpea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannanewbaby said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much I highly recommend frer I am def hoping this turns into a super lucky thread I'm def rooting for you rustyswife
> 
> I'm debating between cb digis and FRER, probably just get a pack of both lol
> 
> Lots of good symptoms going on with us on this thread! Fingers crossed for everyone. :happydance:
> 
> When are you going to test rustyswife? I'm debating to test at 10 or 11DPO
> 
> I was unsure what to count as 1DPO. I had my first positive opk around late morning, and the same evening it started to fade and turned negative, so I think it was a short surge and I had strong ovulation pains that evening, so I was counting the following day as 1DPO as I'm sure I ov'd the same day as my positive opk, is that right??:wacko:
> 
> XClick to expand...
> 
> I'm on 10 DPO and seeing wannanewbaby get a :bfp: at 10 DPO makes me want to test at 11 DPO..but I'm gonna wait it out!!! It's killing me though I just want to have an accurate answer!
> 
> I'll be testing in 4 days!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not that patient lol :dohh:
> 
> I've had a cold before my other BFPS, not a full blown cold but stuffy nose and slight sore throat. I've had a stuffy nose since 3DPO on this cycle.
> 
> Good luck xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm not either! You can ask anybody that knows me I'm the most impatient person! I just don't want to get a false :bfn: so that's why I want to wait.. It's soo hard!
> 
> Yeah mines not a full blown cold. It's just stuffy and runny nose.. Cough here and there...Click to expand...

All looking good then! Ive order FRER and CB digis...now to just hold off from testing until Sunday or next week, not sure how it will pan out though haha:haha:

X


----------



## Polkadotpea

wannanewbaby said:


> I'm not going anywhere got to know how you turn out just so you know I have had a cold for 2 or 3 days def a good sign!! For some reason I just know you will get a bfp!!

Wannanewbaby, do you know for sure the day you ovulated and did you have implantation pains? As I know some women ovulate slightly earlier than they thought and some implant later than 6DPO. I'm just trying to work out whether to test at 10DPO or wait a couple more days lol! :thumbup:
Thanks x


----------



## wannanewbaby

No im not sure i got o pains on sun my calender said i should have ovulated monday so i could be 11 dpo but doubt anymore than that i always seem to have a 14 day lp


----------



## Polkadotpea

wannanewbaby said:


> No im not sure i got o pains on sun my calender said i should have ovulated monday so i could be 11 dpo but doubt anymore than that i always seem to have a 14 day lp

Thank you for your reply, I think I'll take a FRER on Sunday as I'll be 10 or 11DPO then depending on when I ov'd. Thanks for your help x


----------



## wannanewbaby

your welcome ill keep checking for an update from you and rusty


----------



## AniMo2202

wannanewbaby said:


> I really dont know what did it we did start using preseed again and we bd everyother day before o and bd day after o but we have done that before i think the preseed helped i have always questioned my cm i do not get any ewcm and we havent used the preseed in over a year something just told me to try it again

Then I will definitely need to try Preseed,since I also have little to no EWCM.Do you temp or use OPK's?Or just go by your body signals?


----------



## rustyswife828

Well I tested with a FR digital result and it said :bfn: on 11 DPO... Maybe it was too early :shrug:

Gonna wait 3 more days and test with a FRER..

Not giving up :gun:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Its way to early for there digital clearblue digitals are much more reliable im gonna get a clear blue digital with week estimator today i tested with another frer this morning its a tiny bit darker i should gave waited 48 hours instead of 24 gl ladies!!


----------



## rustyswife828

wannanewbaby said:


> Its way to early for there digital clearblue digitals are much more reliable im gonna get a clear blue digital with week estimator today i tested with another frer this morning its a tiny bit darker i should gave waited 48 hours instead of 24 gl ladies!!

Well I'm so glad that you said that. I thought they were good. So I guess I need to use the FRER now...

I'll be testing in a couple of days..


----------



## Polkadotpea

rustyswife828 said:


> wannanewbaby said:
> 
> 
> Its way to early for there digital clearblue digitals are much more reliable im gonna get a clear blue digital with week estimator today i tested with another frer this morning its a tiny bit darker i should gave waited 48 hours instead of 24 gl ladies!!
> 
> Well I'm so glad that you said that. I thought they were good. So I guess I need to use the FRER now...
> 
> I'll be testing in a couple of days..Click to expand...

Yes deffo with a FRER not a digi! I have a pack of FRER here but am only 9DPO but they are calling me! Geeeez I know I shouldn't have bought them yet!

Good luck :happydance: x


----------



## Princesa7

Polkadotpea said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannanewbaby said:
> 
> 
> Its way to early for there digital clearblue digitals are much more reliable im gonna get a clear blue digital with week estimator today i tested with another frer this morning its a tiny bit darker i should gave waited 48 hours instead of 24 gl ladies!!
> 
> Well I'm so glad that you said that. I thought they were good. So I guess I need to use the FRER now...
> 
> I'll be testing in a couple of days..Click to expand...
> 
> Yes deffo with a FRER not a digi! I have a pack of FRER here but am only 9DPO but they are calling me! Geeeez I know I shouldn't have bought them yet!
> 
> Good luck :happydance: xClick to expand...

lol I'm 9dpo too and mine are taunting me lol I'm like nope I'm gonna stick it out and wait.


----------



## Polkadotpea

Princesa7 said:


> Polkadotpea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannanewbaby said:
> 
> 
> Its way to early for there digital clearblue digitals are much more reliable im gonna get a clear blue digital with week estimator today i tested with another frer this morning its a tiny bit darker i should gave waited 48 hours instead of 24 gl ladies!!
> 
> Well I'm so glad that you said that. I thought they were good. So I guess I need to use the FRER now...
> 
> I'll be testing in a couple of days..Click to expand...
> 
> Yes deffo with a FRER not a digi! I have a pack of FRER here but am only 9DPO but they are calling me! Geeeez I know I shouldn't have bought them yet!
> 
> Good luck :happydance: xClick to expand...
> 
> lol I'm 9dpo too and mine are taunting me lol I'm like nope I'm gonna stick it out and wait.Click to expand...

I'm trying so hard to resist, good luck to you for resisting too lol :happydance::happydance: x


----------



## Jrepp

I'm resisting until Sunday. Got a very very very faint line yesterday but not calling it until it's obvious or AF arrives
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 39


----------



## Princesa7

Jrepp said:


> I'm resisting until Sunday. Got a very very very faint line yesterday but not calling it until it's obvious or AF arrives

Crossing my fingers for you!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Polkadotpea

Polkadotpea said:


> Princesa7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polkadotpea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannanewbaby said:
> 
> 
> Its way to early for there digital clearblue digitals are much more reliable im gonna get a clear blue digital with week estimator today i tested with another frer this morning its a tiny bit darker i should gave waited 48 hours instead of 24 gl ladies!!
> 
> Well I'm so glad that you said that. I thought they were good. So I guess I need to use the FRER now...
> 
> I'll be testing in a couple of days..Click to expand...
> 
> Yes deffo with a FRER not a digi! I have a pack of FRER here but am only 9DPO but they are calling me! Geeeez I know I shouldn't have bought them yet!
> 
> Good luck :happydance: xClick to expand...
> 
> lol I'm 9dpo too and mine are taunting me lol I'm like nope I'm gonna stick it out and wait.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying so hard to resist, good luck to you for resisting too lol :happydance::happydance: xClick to expand...

Ditch that...

I took a FRER it was BFN @ 9DPO only 1.5hrs after drinking 2 glasses of squash! It was a bad move, I feel I'm definitely out this cycle:nope:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Dont count yourself out that early and with that little of a hold you may def still get a bfp and jrepp fx when you test again hope you get a strong bfp


----------



## rustyswife828

Polkadotpea said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannanewbaby said:
> 
> 
> Its way to early for there digital clearblue digitals are much more reliable im gonna get a clear blue digital with week estimator today i tested with another frer this morning its a tiny bit darker i should gave waited 48 hours instead of 24 gl ladies!!
> 
> Well I'm so glad that you said that. I thought they were good. So I guess I need to use the FRER now...
> 
> I'll be testing in a couple of days..Click to expand...
> 
> Yes deffo with a FRER not a digi! I have a pack of FRER here but am only 9DPO but they are calling me! Geeeez I know I shouldn't have bought them yet!
> 
> Good luck :happydance: xClick to expand...

Yeah gonna buy me a pack of FRER today.. Let's see if I can hold it for 3 more days... Yeah right :haha:


----------



## rustyswife828

Jrepp said:


> I'm resisting until Sunday. Got a very very very faint line yesterday but not calling it until it's obvious or AF arrives

I can see something! Definitely test in a couple if days! :thumbup:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im so excited about yall testing need some people to keep me sane these next 9 months


----------



## Polkadotpea

wannanewbaby said:


> Dont count yourself out that early and with that little of a hold you may def still get a bfp and jrepp fx when you test again hope you get a strong bfp

Thank you:hugs:


----------



## rustyswife828

Okay so I can't stop testing! I bought 5 FRER's :haha:

I swear I thought I seen something! Guess I need to test with FMU!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 73.1 KB
Views: 69


----------



## wannanewbaby

Def use fmu so hard for me to tell im on phone so cant make pic bigger i hope its it for you fx


----------



## rustyswife828

Swear I almost fainted cause I thought I seen something.. Gonna definitely test in the morning!!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Omg i really hope you see it tomorrow!! Eeekkkk cant wait gonna buy more test to watch my progression


----------



## rustyswife828

I know! Gonna keep testing until that :witch: is late!

I'm addicted :haha:

Bet it still feels like a dream for you :dust:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yes it def hasnt kicked in also im so nervous about another loss or.chemical my af wasnt even due till monday i will feel better when i get a little.furthur along


----------



## rustyswife828

Yeah I understand that... Think that's why I want to wait until AF is late so I can ease my :wacko: mind!!

But knowing me I'll be testing every morning :haha:


----------



## wannanewbaby

I dont blame you every month i tested at 10 dpo till af showed i bought 2 more frer today after these im done just want to watch lines get darker but nomatter what if something happens i cant stop it i do feel good those because these lines are darker than my mc lines ever were i do feel very confident about this preg i really hope you get your bfp in a few days i would love to have you around to talk preg with


----------



## rustyswife828

Took one this morning with FMU...

Do you see anything??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 64.2 KB
Views: 68


----------



## wannanewbaby

Its to hard for me to tell on this phone do you feel like you see anything?


----------



## toffee87

I can't see anything, but your chart looks amazing! x


----------



## Jrepp

I can't see anything either


----------



## Polkadotpea

rustyswife828 said:


> Took one this morning with FMU...
> 
> Do you see anything??

I can't see anything on this one, but don't give up yet it's still early. Everyone is saying your chart looks fab ( I don't do charting so don't understand it) keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Polkadotpea

Polkadotpea said:


> Polkadotpea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princesa7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polkadotpea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannanewbaby said:
> 
> 
> Its way to early for there digital clearblue digitals are much more reliable im gonna get a clear blue digital with week estimator today i tested with another frer this morning its a tiny bit darker i should gave waited 48 hours instead of 24 gl ladies!!
> 
> Well I'm so glad that you said that. I thought they were good. So I guess I need to use the FRER now...
> 
> I'll be testing in a couple of days..Click to expand...
> 
> Yes deffo with a FRER not a digi! I have a pack of FRER here but am only 9DPO but they are calling me! Geeeez I know I shouldn't have bought them yet!
> 
> Good luck :happydance: xClick to expand...
> 
> lol I'm 9dpo too and mine are taunting me lol I'm like nope I'm gonna stick it out and wait.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying so hard to resist, good luck to you for resisting too lol :happydance::happydance: xClick to expand...
> 
> Ditch that...
> 
> I took a FRER it was BFN @ 9DPO only 1.5hrs after drinking 2 glasses of squash! It was a bad move, I feel I'm definitely out this cycle:nope:Click to expand...

Here's my FRER I took this morning @ 10DPO with SMU after a 5 hour hold. Can you see anything? X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 60


----------



## Polkadotpea

Polkadotpea said:


> Polkadotpea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polkadotpea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princesa7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polkadotpea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannanewbaby said:
> 
> 
> Its way to early for there digital clearblue digitals are much more reliable im gonna get a clear blue digital with week estimator today i tested with another frer this morning its a tiny bit darker i should gave waited 48 hours instead of 24 gl ladies!!
> 
> Well I'm so glad that you said that. I thought they were good. So I guess I need to use the FRER now...
> 
> I'll be testing in a couple of days..Click to expand...
> 
> Yes deffo with a FRER not a digi! I have a pack of FRER here but am only 9DPO but they are calling me! Geeeez I know I shouldn't have bought them yet!
> 
> Good luck :happydance: xClick to expand...
> 
> lol I'm 9dpo too and mine are taunting me lol I'm like nope I'm gonna stick it out and wait.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying so hard to resist, good luck to you for resisting too lol :happydance::happydance: xClick to expand...
> 
> Ditch that...
> 
> I took a FRER it was BFN @ 9DPO only 1.5hrs after drinking 2 glasses of squash! It was a bad move, I feel I'm definitely out this cycle:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Here's my FRER I took this morning @ 10DPO with SMU after a 5 hour hold. Can you see anything? XClick to expand...

And here's the invert :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 39


----------



## BrittBS

I see it polkadotpea!!! Congrats!! :)


----------



## Jrepp

I definitely see a line!!!! Congrats!


----------



## twiggy56

Polkadotpea- LINE!! for sure... Its there even more in the colour version which is unusual! Invert usually clearer. Reckon that'l be a proper line tomorrow :)


----------



## rustyswife828

wannanewbaby said:


> Its to hard for me to tell on this phone do you feel like you see anything?

I seen very very faint line.. But thought I was seeing stuff... :haha:


----------



## rustyswife828

toffee87 said:


> I can't see anything, but your chart looks amazing! x

Thanks! Hoping my temps stay up!!! Guess I'll be testing in the next few days...


----------



## rustyswife828

Polkadotpea said:


> Polkadotpea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polkadotpea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polkadotpea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princesa7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polkadotpea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannanewbaby said:
> 
> 
> Its way to early for there digital clearblue digitals are much more reliable im gonna get a clear blue digital with week estimator today i tested with another frer this morning its a tiny bit darker i should gave waited 48 hours instead of 24 gl ladies!!
> 
> Well I'm so glad that you said that. I thought they were good. So I guess I need to use the FRER now...
> 
> I'll be testing in a couple of days..Click to expand...
> 
> Yes deffo with a FRER not a digi! I have a pack of FRER here but am only 9DPO but they are calling me! Geeeez I know I shouldn't have bought them yet!
> 
> Good luck :happydance: xClick to expand...
> 
> lol I'm 9dpo too and mine are taunting me lol I'm like nope I'm gonna stick it out and wait.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying so hard to resist, good luck to you for resisting too lol :happydance::happydance: xClick to expand...
> 
> Ditch that...
> 
> I took a FRER it was BFN @ 9DPO only 1.5hrs after drinking 2 glasses of squash! It was a bad move, I feel I'm definitely out this cycle:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Here's my FRER I took this morning @ 10DPO with SMU after a 5 hour hold. Can you see anything? XClick to expand...
> 
> And here's the invert :flower:Click to expand...


I see it!!! CONGRATS!!!!! Hope we ALL get our :bfp:'s!!!!


----------



## Polkadotpea

Thank you ladies!! I just hope it's not an evap! I will test again on Monday at 12DPO when they arrive, I've ordered FRER again, not going to take it as 100% BFP until I test again! got my fingers crossed for you all as well xxx


----------



## wannanewbaby

Polkadot i cant line spot on my phone it wont let me enlarge pics but there must be something cause everyome sees it i got fx for you


----------



## rustyswife828

I'll be testing tomorrow :test:

Cross your fingers!!! 13 DPO!!


----------



## toffee87

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Polkadot i saw your thread in the preg test section and i swear i can see a line in those pics fx for you!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

rustyswife828 said:


> I'll be testing tomorrow :test:
> 
> Cross your fingers!!! 13 DPO!!

I've come to stalk from your other thread :haha: 

Good luck I can't wait I've got a good feeling :happydance:


----------



## wannanewbaby

rustyswife828 said:


> I'll be testing tomorrow :test:
> 
> Cross your fingers!!! 13 DPO!!

Hurry up lol im dying to know over here!!!


----------



## rustyswife828

Well girls it was a :bfn:

My chart is still looking good though!! Maybe I'll test in a couple more days so AF would be a day late!

Ugh this is killing me :nope:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 42


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im sorry rusty but as you said chart still looks great so no reason to lose hope


----------



## rustyswife828

I know! Guess I should know in a few days if my temps stay high...


----------



## wannanewbaby

When do you expect af?


----------



## rustyswife828

I expect her in a couple of days on 15 DPO.. I always get bad leg cramps a couple of days before she shows and that hasn't happened yet.. So I'm still hopeful!

Guess my body isn't producing enough HCG :shrug:


----------



## wannanewbaby

That def could be true i soooo hope its just a shy bfp


----------



## rustyswife828

Me too!!! It's just soo hard waiting! Wish I could just forget about this for a couple of days then test! :nope:

Guess I was soo expecting a :bfp: this morning with it being 2 days before she comes


----------



## rustyswife828

So ladies... My chart changed! On 10 DPO I discarded my temp cause I remembered that I was sick that morning and I couldn't breathe through my nose so I was breathing through my mouth with the thermometer in there... :haha:

So once I discarded that temp my chart is looking like a triphasic chart :dance:

Gonna test in a few days!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Wow your chart already looked good now looks amazing!! If you dont get a bfp i wont know what to think!


----------



## rustyswife828

I know! Looks pretty perfect :thumbup:

I'll definitely keep you updated! We can be preggo buddies :hugs:!

Got small cramps today also and no sign of the :witch::happydance:


----------



## Polkadotpea

rustyswife828 said:


> I know! Looks pretty perfect :thumbup:
> 
> I'll definitely keep you updated! We can be preggo buddies :hugs:!
> 
> Got small cramps today also and no sign of the :witch::happydance:

Good luck, don't loose your PMA yet, got my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## wannanewbaby

When you testing again polka dot?


----------



## rustyswife828

Well my temp dropped this morning but it's still above coverline.. Guess I'll be getting AF soon...

There's just no sign of her coming :nope:


----------



## Polkadotpea

wannanewbaby said:


> When you testing again polka dot?

I took a cb digi late last night, with no hold and drinking lots of fluid and it was 'not pregnant' but got a pink line on a cheapie last night too, and a pink line on a cheapie this morning, they are faint though, I'm 12DPO today and waiting for DPD to turn up with my FRER tests but they don't usually come until late afternoon, but I will hold and test later when they come. X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.2 KB
Views: 35


----------



## Polkadotpea

rustyswife828 said:


> Well my temp dropped this morning but it's still above coverline.. Guess I'll be getting AF soon...
> 
> There's just no sign of her coming :nope:

Not sure what that means with regards to temps, but AF is not here yet so don't give up hope, got my fingers crossed for you xx:hugs:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Polkadot you will def get a bfp on your frer when they come i got what i wanted today my test line is darker than control today is when af was supposr to show im 14dpo today.

Rusty i am so sorry but as polkadot said dont give up yet im still praying and got fx for you


----------



## rustyswife828

Thanks girls! Feel something coming out and I think AF but it's just clear fluid...

Crossing my fingers and praying!!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thats happening to me everyday so def a good sign


----------



## Princesa7

Good morning all!

I'm 12dpo cd28 AF is due 2mrw..I'm still holding out on testing. Crossing my fingers for all of us!


----------



## rustyswife828

wannanewbaby said:


> Thats happening to me everyday so def a good sign

Yay! Well I just got over a cold so maybe that's why my temp was low... Cause there ain't no brown discharge or leg cramps :thumbup:


----------



## rustyswife828

Plus I took melotonin last night..

Could they affect my temp?


----------



## wannanewbaby

I have no idea if that does I'm sorry


----------



## wannanewbaby

Bottom is 14 dpo which is today's test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 48


----------



## rustyswife828

Wow those look AMAZING!!!! Looks like it's gonna stick!!!
:yipee:

Now I need some :dust: over here :thumbup:

Still no sign of her yet!


----------



## Polkadotpea

Just tested again 12dpo with a couple hour hold and no fluids  xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 37


----------



## wannanewbaby

Def bfp!!! Yea you can join me in 1st trimester!!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

rustyswife828 said:


> Wow those look AMAZING!!!! Looks like it's gonna stick!!!
> :yipee:
> 
> Now I need some :dust: over here :thumbup:
> 
> Still no sign of her yet!

Thank you so much im praying this baby is here to stick around. And im sending you all the babydust i can!!


----------



## rustyswife828

Polkadotpea said:


> Just tested again 12dpo with a couple hour hold and no fluids  xx

Yay :yipee:

CONGRATS!

Maybe I'll join both of you girls soon!


----------



## rustyswife828

wannanewbaby said:


> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> Wow those look AMAZING!!!! Looks like it's gonna stick!!!
> :yipee:
> 
> Now I need some :dust: over here :thumbup:
> 
> Still no sign of her yet!
> 
> Thank you so much im praying this baby is here to stick around. And im sending you all the babydust i can!!Click to expand...

So I keep thinking AF is coming with lots of fluid coming out..

But nothing color... :wacko:

No AF cramps or nothing :dance:


----------



## wannanewbaby

rustyswife828 said:


> wannanewbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyswife828 said:
> 
> 
> Wow those look AMAZING!!!! Looks like it's gonna stick!!!
> :yipee:
> 
> Now I need some :dust: over here :thumbup:
> 
> Still no sign of her yet!
> 
> Thank you so much im praying this baby is here to stick around. And im sending you all the babydust i can!!Click to expand...
> 
> So I keep thinking AF is coming with lots of fluid coming out..
> 
> But nothing color... :wacko:
> 
> No AF cramps or nothing :dance:Click to expand...

Sounds amazing hope bfp coming soon


----------



## monika84

Hi, new to this page, but have been stalking this thread for a while :) congrats to all he BFP's. Rustyswife good luck!!! Although I did hear that melatonin can affect getting pregnant. Try not to take it if you can. I had my HSG done CD 8 which was on 11/7. I haven't charted yet, waiting for next cycle. I am on CD 19, I wasn't following my O this month due to HSG. So now I'm in limbo stuck waiting AF is due thanksgiving.


----------



## Clovercandy

Stalker here too :dance:

Congrats to all the BFp! Rustywife good luck! :dust:

I've been ttc for around 10 months and last month was the first time I had a drop of blood at around 7-9 dpo. I got really excited but now I'm scared because af had arrived on the dot....what was the cause?

But I really hope that was implantation for you :happydance:

I'm 2dpo and hoping for a :bfp: as well


----------



## rustyswife828

Well girls my temp dropped again this morning and seen some brown discharge when I woke up...

So I think the evil :witch: is coming :cry:

Guess I gotta call my doctor and schedule surgery :cry:

Hope all you girls get your :bfp:'s! :thumbup::dust:


----------



## Clovercandy

Is this the first time it happened. I wouldn't do surgery if it only happened one time :nope:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im so sorry rustyswife i was so sure this was it for you i will keep coming to tww to stay in touch im sending you babydust for next cycle fx


----------



## rustyswife828

Clovercandy said:


> Is this the first time it happened. I wouldn't do surgery if it only happened one time :nope:

Well this has happened for almost 3 years so the doctor wants to make sure all my organs isn't causing infertility then I may have to get on clomid to regulate my cycle..


----------



## rustyswife828

wannanewbaby said:


> Im so sorry rustyswife i was so sure this was it for you i will keep coming to tww to stay in touch im sending you babydust for next cycle fx

I know :cry:
I don't understand the spotting on 7 DPO :shrug:
That was a good sign! 

Guess when I have surgery.. I have to wait until I heal up before we can DTD...

Guess I'll be on hold for TTC for about a month..

Can't wait to come to your thread!! :hugs:

Send me a friend request :hugs:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Just sent it :) i would get everything checked that way next time your trying you know everything is working we took almost 2 years we were gonna go to doc next month so i say def go then hopefully in 2 months your joining me in 1st tri


----------



## Princesa7

No birthday bfp just a stark white bfn!!! No af either so now its a waiting and see....yep fun times on cd29 13dpo:nope:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sorry princea hopefully bfp coming soon


----------



## Jrepp

Princesa7 said:


> No birthday bfp just a stark white bfn!!! No af either so now its a waiting and see....yep fun times on cd29 13dpo:nope:

What is a double cervix and uterus?


----------



## Princesa7

Jrepp said:


> Princesa7 said:
> 
> 
> No birthday bfp just a stark white bfn!!! No af either so now its a waiting and see....yep fun times on cd29 13dpo:nope:
> 
> What is a double cervix and uterus?Click to expand...

Long story short I have 2 separate cervix's and uterus's wich basically means if I get preggo it will be on one side and push the other(uterus) out of the way and just have to watch for preterm labor starting at 6mo and delivery will be a C-section...wich I have been thru 2x with no issues. 

And apparently the whole double cervix/uterus is more common then ppl think lol I was told when I was younger that I would never be able to have kids then I got with my dr that I have now for 10plus years and she was like nope you'll be able to have kids and just told me that I would be considered high risk pregnancy wise due to the whole preterm labor thing...


----------



## rustyswife828

wannanewbaby said:


> Just sent it :) i would get everything checked that way next time your trying you know everything is working we took almost 2 years we were gonna go to doc next month so i say def go then hopefully in 2 months your joining me in 1st tri

Yeah that's why I want to get everything checked out..

The doctor wants me on clomid this cycle also.. So lots of :dust: and prayers!!! 

Hoping this surgery won't be bad.. It's actually my first one so kinda nervous...


----------



## Clovercandy

rustyswife828 said:


> Clovercandy said:
> 
> 
> Is this the first time it happened. I wouldn't do surgery if it only happened one time :nope:
> 
> Well this has happened for almost 3 years so the doctor wants to make sure all my organs isn't causing infertility then I may have to get on clomid to regulate my cycle..Click to expand...

The best of luck to you 

:dust:


----------



## monika84

Good. Luck with surgery if needed. I start clomid next cycle as well, I'm nervously as to what to expect. Maybe mucinex and clomid will do the trick for me.


----------



## Princesa7

As of 6am today I am out! Stupid AF had to show off to the next cycle! Goodluck everyone!


----------



## rustyswife828

monika84 said:


> Good. Luck with surgery if needed. I start clomid next cycle as well, I'm nervously as to what to expect. Maybe mucinex and clomid will do the trick for me.

Me too! This is my first cycle on clomid as well! What does the mucinex do?


----------



## wannanewbaby

I heard it helps cm


----------



## rustyswife828

Princesa7 said:


> As of 6am today I am out! Stupid AF had to show off to the next cycle! Goodluck everyone!

Aww :hugs:

Yeah she got me right on time :nope:

Good luck!!!


----------



## monika84

It's suppose to thin your cm, supposedly, and this is suppose to help the sperm get in there :) I figured its worth a shot.


----------



## rustyswife828

Hi girls!!! Just finished my last dosage of clomid last night and hate to say it but I had horrible symptoms of clomid!! :sick:

But I'm on CD 9 and CBFM said it was a high day..so gonna get busy DTD..

How are y'all doing?


----------



## Princesa7

I'm on CD8 getting ready to put the SMEP into action tonight and starting my OPk's Fri.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Gl to both of you i have heard alot of success with both things you guys are trying the smep and the cbfm i will be checking to see how your tww goes


----------

